# Advanced & Nitrox Class Jan 26



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be teaching a Nitrox class on Monday at MBT at 615pm. If you don't already know why you should be diving Nitrox -- http://mbtdivers.com/Nitrox.htm can help you out!

Prior to the Nitrox class at 6pm, I'll be doing an Advanced Class Planning Session. At the planning session, we'll schedule the dives needed to complete the most fun SCUBA class around! We'll get scheduled up for Wreck, Boat, Deep, Night, Navigation, and Search & Light Salvage dives. Call me at MBT Divers 850.455.7702


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yall need to go try to find "the garden" for search and navigation!!!!!!!! I haven't even gone out there to see if it is still around....

Give me a shout when you figure out when yall dives will be! I need to get wet SOON...i'm drying out and starting to rot! HAHA
Michael
324-0962
I don't know if you kno my PFF name or not, but it's Michael Norberg


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a feeling that area has been long since covered. But, we'll get plenty of good dives in with this group. See everyone tonight!


----------

